# [Android] Falsche Bildgröße



## Maxim6394 (16. Apr 2012)

obwohl ich schon seit wochen mich damit beschäftige fällt mir gerade jetzt auf, dass mir immer die total falsche bildgröße für ein geladenes bitmap objekt ausgegeben wird.
ich hab zum beispiel ein bild mit größe 128*128, egal ob gif oder png.
ich lasse mir die maße ausgeben:

```
Log.d("groesse", String.valueOf(brickwall.getWidth()+"|"+brickwall.getHeight()));
```

ausgegeben wird nur 





> 192|192



also was ist da los?


----------



## mjdv (16. Apr 2012)

Ich denke das Android das Bild automatisch skaliert abhängig von der Bildschirmgröße. Wäre jetzt mein erster Gedanke jedenfalls^^


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Apr 2012)

Bei Android arbeitet man i.d.R. mit [c]dip[/c] (Ausnahme wäre hier z.B. text). In deinem Fall entspräche also 1px = 1,5dp (oder dip) was durchaus vorkommt.

Supporting Multiple Screens | Android Developers


----------



## Maxim6394 (18. Apr 2012)

ich hab bei meinem spiel jetzt für die positionierung normale zahlen verwendet, zum beispiel einheiten von 192, das ist die größe die bei nem bild von 128 pixel ausgegeben wird.
ich hab jetzt bei einem emulator mit kleinerem bildschirm das getestet, und das ganze level ist falsch verschoben.
kann mir jemand sagen wie man die position von objekten angeben soll?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (18. Apr 2012)

Ich würde hier mit dp-Werten arbeiten. Du musst die dir ggf. erst errechnen. Das ist aber ziemlich einfach:


```
float scale=mContext.getResources().getDisplayMetrics().density;
int dp=5;
int px=(int)(dp*scale);
```


----------

